# Winter Wind



## Bloggsworth (Jan 4, 2012)

​Even I, who am not usually bothered by weather, am bored by the current dreariness in London:


The winter wind which blows so chill
Leaves me feeling rather ill
I wish the sun would come again
And drive away the winter rain.
​


----------



## Firebird (Jan 4, 2012)

This is ok. Needs something more though to make it more engaging. Only my opinion.

Love,

Firebird


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 4, 2012)

It was only a comment on today's weather...


----------



## jonius (Jan 9, 2012)

As a comment on the weather it's fine  However, and this is only my opinion it feels very cliche, that is the rhyming is overdone. It might make a good nursery rhyme if it were Satire, but you made it abundantly clear that this was just your reflections on the weather. I agree with firebird it needs something more to captivate the reader, to draw them in. Even if it is only a short piece. In my perspective, as I have already stated poetry is art. Art can be garbage to one person and brilliant to another. I think your poem has potential.
sincerely
Andrew Jonius


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh dear - It was only a comment on the weather; literally, only a comment on the weather.


----------



## jonius (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## candid petunia (Jan 9, 2012)

For a comment on the weather, I like it.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 12, 2012)

Its' nice, it rhymes.

And I agree with the sentiment.


----------



## shedpog329 (Jan 12, 2012)

id like to think it rather blows big bushels
ghastly ol chap


----------



## toddm (Jan 13, 2012)

Bloggsworth said:


> Oh dear - It was only a comment on the weather; literally, only a comment on the weather.



Do you want this piece critiqued as a poem or as a meterological report? : )
---todd


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 13, 2012)

toddm said:


> Do you want this piece critiqued as a poem or as a meterological report? : )
> ---todd




Meteorology naturally...


----------



## Foxee (Jan 13, 2012)

Turn to meteorology and nobody will trust you again.  I'm almost surprised you decided on a limerick(ish) arrangement rather than a haiku. I'm sitting here avoiding some other things I should be doing for a few moments and the snow is flying past the window so I'll add a haiku version as a commiserating comment:

wrapped in an afghan
winter wind a chilling breath
more hot buttered rum?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 13, 2012)

It is an oddity of this forum that when I post a proper poem it sits there twiddling its thumbs for weeks and nobody comments, chuck in a comment on the dreich weather, and I get a bag-full...


----------



## candid petunia (Jan 13, 2012)

The fun stuff sits easily with people.  

It's also cute how you actually posted this.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 13, 2012)

As I'm sitting here freezing my cute behind off, this was easy to reply to. :bomb:


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 13, 2012)

Foxee said:


> As I'm sitting here freezing my cute behind off, this was easy to reply to. :bomb:




Would that I were...... I never thought that, and if asked, I will deny it vehemently.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 13, 2012)

Bloggsworth said:


> Would that I were...... I never thought that, and if asked, I will deny it vehemently.


Which is the best way to deny anything.


----------



## Isaiah Lake (Jan 15, 2012)

I love this! My friend, you have just unknowingly stepped into the arena without your sword.:highly_amused: We are an odd assortment of people to be so critical about a piece of frivolous poetry about the weather. Bloggsworth- on behalf of the people who don't get it, you have my "bravo" as well as my condolences for the weather.


----------

